# Thetford Casset Toilet



## ajoliver7 (Aug 3, 2006)

Hello,

Our thetford cassette toilet on our starcraft pop up is not working.  The flushing won't work.  You are suppose to push down on the button to flush which will bring water in the bowl and then turn to "evacuate".  The camper was winterized prior to my sister purchasing it.  Could that have something to do with it?  The fuse looks good.  Any advice?

Amy


----------



## ARCHER (Aug 3, 2006)

Re: Thetford Casset Toilet

Plugged into shore water?  Let it run (fill) to make sure the lines are full of water.  Make sure by-pass is not on for water system (sometimes used for winterizing).


----------



## s.harrington (Aug 9, 2006)

Re: Thetford Casset Toilet

Its a casset toilet Archer.  It's one step above a porta potti.  Sounds like the pump it frozen up or plugged.  You may need to take it apart and clean it.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Aug 10, 2006)

Re: Thetford Casset Toilet

Oh, man.  That stinks!


----------



## ARCHER (Aug 10, 2006)

Re: Thetford Casset Toilet

Didn't say it was a porta-potty.  If my shore water is not connected, no water pressure, no flush.  If by-pass is on, no water.


----------



## s.harrington (Aug 11, 2006)

Re: Thetford Casset Toilet

Archer,  
You still have to pull the Casset Tank out to go and dump it.  Who wants to carry a tank full of s__t.  At least my blue bucket(tote-along) has wheels


----------



## ARCHER (Aug 11, 2006)

Re: Thetford Casset Toilet

ok, guess I didn't know what I was talking about, sorry....


----------

